# New Gun. Armed! Concealed Carry and The American Gun Revolution – Part Three



## 704livin (Jul 8, 2013)

New Gun Owners Guide.

Armed! Concealed Carry and The American Gun Revolution - Part Three

Article and photography by Edward Biamonte

FIRST Time - Firearms Buyers

704 Living recently interviewed two nationally known, independent, firearms experts and trainers: Matt Canovi and Rick Allenbrand for "Armed! Concealed Carry and The American Gun Revolution". And, for upcoming advanced training in firearms articles of "Armed", we'll include international firearms expert from Arizona Fred Mastison.

*Link: New Gun. Armed! Concealed Carry and The American Gun Revolution ? Part Three | 704 Living*


----------

